# Jobs in canine hydrotherapy



## SJH86 (Dec 8, 2013)

Does anyone know roughly how much the salary would be for a career in canine hydrotherapy? I'm very interested in pursuing this as a career option but still need to pay the bills!
Also, does anyone know the best way to go about getting a job in this field once qualified? I was thinking that it may be just to contact all local canine hydrotherapy centres to see if any are interested in hiring me, but if anyone has any insight I would be happy to hear from them!
Thanks


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I would suggest you contect the Professional Organisation for Hydrotherapists in the UK, NARCH.

They will be able to give you lots of information, they hold courses and CPD etc.

Find a Registered Canine Hydrotherapist or Hydrotherapy Centre


----------



## Luciexcx (Oct 27, 2014)

I am in the same boat, did you find the answers to your questions? Did you train as a canine hydrotherapist? If so, any info would be really really appreciated as I am keen for a career change and this is very appealing to me but I dnt want to train for £2600 and not be able to get a job!


----------

